# Christmas day herping/ camping trip to northern VIC.



## Jay84 (Dec 28, 2009)

So Jordo, Kupper and i arranged to go on a herping trip on xmas day for 2 nights....... off we went with a fully packed car and esky lol. Driving for hours, numb bums, hungry bellies and eager for some reptiles.

The weather wasn't great as the nights were forecast to be cool, but all in all was a great trip!

I'll upload pics in topics. First of all - 'US'. For those that don't know the other 2 faces (i'm sure you're all familiar with mine) lol







Keeping each other warm lol


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 28, 2009)

I will get to the more interesting herp related pics, as soon as Photobucket decides it's ready !


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 28, 2009)

So here starts the herp pics..........

First of all a psycho Nobbi Dragon. I didn't know they had fangs?! Latched onto my finger and made me bleed lol











Male Painted Dragon





Female Painted Dragon





A nice female Stumpy tail


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 28, 2009)

nice shot of the nobbi, looks like a fun trip! awaiting more shots of rosenbergs


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 28, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> nice shot of the nobbi, looks like a fun trip! awaiting more shots of rosenbergs



How do you know about Rosenbergs ?!?!?! 

Who are you lol


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> How do you know about Rosenbergs ?!?!?!
> 
> Who are you lol


 
just a guess that you would have found one  and I am guessing it ate a mallee dragon aswell and I am ""James" "


----------



## reptilerob (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome shots, looks like a great trip. Im thinking about going out for a look tonight myself.
Without giving away your favourite places, which part of northern vic were you roughly? Swan hill/mildura area, echuca area, yarrawonga area etc...etc...???

By the way, blokes with tattoos are meant to look tough and nasty, whichever of you fellas is the tattoo assasin cant wipe the smile of your face!!LOL


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pictures, keep the photos coming.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## reptilerob (Dec 28, 2009)

By the way, thanks for naming the reptiles in your post. A lot of people dont name the reptiles in the photos they are posting, and many people, like my dumb**** self havnt got a clue what many of these reptiles are. Whether its because they themselves dont know what they are, or too lazy to type im not sure.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 28, 2009)

jamesf55 said:


> just a guess that you would have found one  and I am guessing it ate a mallee dragon aswell and I am ""James" "



Ok, you're obviously a friend of Jordo's on facebook lol. Hello ''James'' 



reptilerob said:


> Awesome shots, looks like a great trip. Im thinking about going out for a look tonight myself.
> Without giving away your favourite places, which part of northern vic were you roughly? Swan hill/mildura area, echuca area, yarrawonga area etc...etc...???
> 
> By the way, blokes with tattoos are meant to look tough and nasty, whichever of you fellas is the tattoo assasin cant wipe the smile of your face!!LOL



We were up Mildura way Rob. As for the cheshire cat with tattoos..... he was just too excited to be on a weekend away with the gays....... only human! lol :lol:


----------



## jordo (Dec 28, 2009)

lol damn you jay...
I dunno jay, james pm me if I know you lol.


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Ok, you're obviously a friend of Jordo's on facebook lol. Hello ''James''
> 
> I got your facebook too.. anyway, awaiting more pictures!


----------



## ilovejordan (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 28, 2009)

Some more of the lizards.........

An agro male Stumpy who was lunging at my camera......





A young Central Beardy





A lovely Male Painted Dragon





And a little Mallee Dragon


----------



## reptilerob (Dec 28, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> Ok, you're obviously a friend of Jordo's on facebook lol. Hello ''James''
> 
> 
> 
> We were up Mildura way Rob. As for the cheshire cat with tattoos..... he was just too excited to be on a weekend away with the gays....... only human! lol :lol:



LOL, i fit into that category a bit myself, the cheshire cat with tattoos category that is....not the gay category!!LOL:lol::lol:

Thanks for the info. The reason i ask, is that i live in Wangaratta, which is in northern vic (North East to be exact) and i like to see what other people are finding in my area so that i know what i can look out for. Thanks again.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 28, 2009)

No worries Rob, there are more pics to come!


----------



## kupper (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm actually a nasty sore person usually very very moody as well , photos are meant to be smiled in jay
nothing to do with the level of gayness you display at all times


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 28, 2009)

Here are some non herp pics..........

An Ant Lion, these things were everywhere. I was surprised at their mere size compared to the size of their 'traps'.





A beetle exosceleton, would have liked to find a live one.





An Orb Spider ?





A Wood Swallow nest with a single egg. I tried to photograph the birds but my camera has crap zoom


----------



## jordo (Dec 28, 2009)

I was trying to hit one of the white browed woodswallows for you so you could get a good pic hahaha Shame they were such strategic flyers though 
Yeah that's an orb weaver.


----------



## Adsell (Dec 28, 2009)

Have a look at you Chris, wedged in between to Gay guys. Talk about the meat in the sandwich. Im really starting to worry about you lol
Ads


----------



## kupper (Dec 28, 2009)

nothing to worry about , Ill just remember not to give Jay alcohol again !

common Jay pull out the heathy


----------



## kupper (Dec 28, 2009)

jordo said:


> I was trying to hit one of the white browed woodswallows for you so you could get a good pic hahaha Shame they were such strategic flyers though
> Yeah that's an orb weaver.



strategic flyers but not in the central Big Desert and a hell of alot better than your stupid bronze wings


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 28, 2009)

can you stick some pictures up of the beaded geckos too? if you photographed them that is.


----------



## kupper (Dec 28, 2009)

beaded geckos only jordo photographed and those pics never make it to forum level .........he is a slack bugger


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 28, 2009)

Im saving the Monitor pics till last lol


----------



## bradman (Dec 28, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> We were up Mildura way Rob. As for the cheshire cat with tattoos..... he was just too excited to be on a weekend away with the gays....... only human! lol :lol:



Hahaha i was looking at your man on man pics and thinking the same thing.....Then you typed it!!!!

Joking guys well done on the great pics!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 28, 2009)

So now a couple of nice flowers, i admit i have no clue on what they are!

Apart from this, i know is a Correa spp.






A desert Daisy?


----------



## dottyback (Dec 28, 2009)

Would have been a great trip! Great photo's Jay! keep them comming!


----------



## reptilerob (Dec 29, 2009)

More awesome shots fellas, well done. So did you see a Rosenbergs or not?


----------



## itbites (Dec 29, 2009)

Woooh what a bunch of hotties! 

Great pics too, looks like you fella's had a good trip


----------



## jordo (Dec 29, 2009)

Purple flower is a chocolate fringe lily.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 29, 2009)

Bahhhhh ha ha loving the pics guys ...more if you have them


----------



## JasonL (Dec 29, 2009)

jordo said:


> Purple flower is a chocolate fringe lily.



Thysanotus tuberosus


----------



## mungus (Dec 29, 2009)

kupper said:


> nothing to worry about , Ill just remember not to give Jay alcohol again !
> 
> common Jay pull out the heathy



2 gays and 1 straight.
Add alcohol + 1 boring night................:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Poggle (Dec 29, 2009)

nice pics guys....would have been a good trip


----------



## JasonL (Dec 29, 2009)

mungus said:


> 2 gays and 1 straight.
> Add alcohol + 1 boring night................:lol::lol::lol::lol:



= Brokebutt Mount'n.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 29, 2009)

I am really impressed that Kupper is aware and comfortable with his own" herping" abilities


----------



## Poggle (Dec 29, 2009)

ha aha ah a


----------



## jordo (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, we discovered Kupper is a good snake handler, shame we didn't see any legless reptiles though...


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 29, 2009)

jordo said:


> Yes, we discovered Kupper is a good snake handler, shame we didn't see any legless reptiles though...


 BAHHHHHHHHHHH HA HA HA HA :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 29, 2009)

jordo said:


> Yes, we discovered Kupper is a good snake handler, shame we didn't see any legless reptiles though...


 
That's not the word on the street


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 29, 2009)

I noticed you can only see one hand in the tent pics?.......Hence the grin?


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG guys lol....... why do all my threads turn to smut ?!?! hahaha

Anyways, when i get home from work i will upload some more photos..... i took lots lol

And yes Rob, the Rosenberg pics will be up tonight!


----------



## reptilerob (Dec 29, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> And yes Rob, the Rosenberg pics will be up tonight!



Awesome!! Im looking forward to seeing it. Im heading away shortly, so wont see it until after the weekend!! Gotta love holidays!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

So here are the photos of the sad reality of reptiles and humans....... even in the remote areas we visited.

There were at least 15 dead Stumpys, a couple of painteds, a beautiful Western Bluey and the beardy


----------



## jordo (Dec 29, 2009)

Geez jay, I saw it in the flesh but the suspense is still killing me... just post pics of the bloody heathy already!


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

jordo said:


> Geez jay, I saw it in the flesh but the suspense is still killing me... just post pics of the bloody heathy already!




lol.... gotta save the best till last !


----------



## kupper (Dec 29, 2009)

just post it man ....... i caught the darn thing and i want to see the photo's NOW!!!!!


----------



## scratchy (Dec 29, 2009)

Geez Jordo , looks like you had heaps of fun....and you saw some great herps ! 
Next time we'll come past and pick you up. Dont worry bout bringing a swag, Ads will be more than happy to have a spooning partner as long as snoring does'nt bother you.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

They are taking ages to upload to photobucket!


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

scratchy said:


> Geez Jordo , looks like you had heaps of fun....and you saw some great herps !
> Next time we'll come past and pick you up. Dont worry bout bringing a swag, Ads will be more than happy to have a spooning partner as long as snoring does'nt bother you.



And where the hell is my invite ?!?!?!


----------



## jinin (Dec 29, 2009)

lol , Just show me the damn rosenbergs i want dinner!


----------



## scratchy (Dec 29, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> And where the hell is my invite ?!?!?!


From memory Ads swag is pretty big , so your more than welcome.


----------



## jordo (Dec 29, 2009)

scratchy said:


> Geez Jordo , looks like you had heaps of fun....and you saw some great herps !
> Next time we'll come past and pick you up. Dont worry bout bringing a swag, Ads will be more than happy to have a spooning partner as long as snoring does'nt bother you.


Pretty tempting (and yeah he's got the taj mahal of swags!) but I'd happily sleep on the dirt instead 



jinin said:


> lol , Just show me the damn rosenbergs i want dinner!


You better post it soon or else you might get your door kicked in by an angry mob with pitch forks!


----------



## kupper (Dec 29, 2009)

jordo these photos are as hard to get as yours are


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

its still on 44% !!!! The photos are huge files! I cant help it people!!!


----------



## jordo (Dec 29, 2009)

kupper said:


> jordo these photos are as hard to get as yours are



Nah mate, you'll have to be a lot luckier than that to see mine


----------



## scratchy (Dec 29, 2009)

jordo said:


> Pretty tempting (and yeah he's got the taj mahal of swags!) but I'd happily sleep on the dirt instead
> 
> 
> You better post it soon or else you might get your door kicked in by an angry mob with pitch forks!


Yes, I'm with you. The dirt is more appealing .


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

OK OK OK......... i am sorry for taking ages but my internet connection is crap ! I just had to log out of chat to get them to load quicker so you better bloody appreciate them! Im bored watching Survivor instead lol





















And last but not least..... eating a Mallee Dragon !


----------



## kupper (Dec 29, 2009)

woot woot ..... the beast i caught finally .... i think he was the best thing since sliced bread , so much attitude , so much gusto and such sharp teeth


----------



## jordo (Dec 29, 2009)

Damn jay, all the money I spent on my bloody camera and you got better photos than me


----------



## bfg23 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice pics guys, that heath monitor is the bomb.
I thought it was technically 'illegal' to pick up wild animals?


----------



## jordo (Dec 29, 2009)

kupper said:


> woot woot ..... the beast i caught finally .... i think he was the best thing since sliced bread , so much attitude , so much gusto and such sharp teeth



And a bucket full of stupidity on your part, it was only small but you're lucky you don't have stitches! :lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

jordo said:


> Damn jay, all the money I spent on my bloody camera and you got better photos than me



Not bad for my little point and shoot hey !!!!!!



bfg23 said:


> Nice pics guys, that heath monitor is the bomb.
> I thought it was technically 'illegal' to pick up wild animals?



Seriously....... just enjoy the pics!


----------



## froggyboy86 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great photos Jay, obviously was a fun trip! Looks like above the knee shorts are the way to go this summer.


----------



## kupper (Dec 29, 2009)

all well jordo.... i seem to always be the idiot that just jumps and thinks later but it has gotten us some nice animals has it not????? brown snake heath monitors LOL


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 29, 2009)

thats one very nice specimen, the times i have seen them they have been very drab with no colour. Did it naturally catch the malle dragon?
Thanks Tim.


----------



## kupper (Dec 29, 2009)

naturally caught the little bugger ... we thought seeing as we where stressing the bugger with photos ect that it was extraordinary that it struck up the nerve to have a snack whilst we had the cameras out

the particular sand dune was covered in dragons .....plagues of painteds and mallees


----------



## jordo (Dec 29, 2009)

Acrochordus said:


> thats one very nice specimen, the times i have seen them they have been very drab with no colour. Did it naturally catch the malle dragon?
> Thanks Tim.



After we let him go we followed him with our cameras for a while, then it took off a few meters and bang, scoffed the thing in 4 seconds before going back to tail whipping and hissing at us!


----------



## Acrochordus (Dec 29, 2009)

jordo said:


> After we let him go we followed him with our cameras for a while, then it took off a few meters and bang, scoffed the thing in 4 seconds before going back to tail whipping and hissing at us!


Sweet, allways good seeing reptiles eat in the wild.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## scratchy (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice looking beast ! Seems to have more vibrant color on it's sides and face than the animal Ads photograghed. Great find !


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

I wanna go on another trip !!!! Jordo, Kupper........ when and where?!?!


----------



## jinin (Dec 29, 2009)

Now that, right there! was worth every minute of the wait! even though i had to have dinner in the meantime. great pics!!


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

lol..... thanks guys, like i said, all pics are taken on my little Canon IXUS 860s point and shoot !


----------



## kupper (Dec 29, 2009)

Jay grampians or south australia third week feb ???


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in ! Just as long as its a weekend!


----------



## garycahill (Dec 29, 2009)

Come on Jay, 
Spring for another sleeping bag will you.
You have scarred me for life!!!


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 29, 2009)

What Gary? lol


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic, great shots.


----------



## kupper (Jan 3, 2010)

ok sth australia it is


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Sep 23, 2010)

reptilerob said:


> LOL, i fit into that category a bit myself, the cheshire cat with tattoos category that is....not the gay category!!LOL:lol::lol:
> 
> Thanks for the info. The reason i ask, is that i live in Wangaratta, which is in northern vic (North East to be exact) and i like to see what other people are finding in my area so that i know what i can look out for. Thanks again.


 
i was up mildura at easter, didnt do much herping but found a lot of tree dtellas, shinglebacks(stumpys) galore, what i think was a knob-tailed gecko, and dragons on the road that the parents wouldnt stop to look at, i live in wodonga and we have f*#% ALL here, not only at the moment but for the last year and a half, whats up wang way??


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 23, 2010)

OMG ! Another old thread revival?!?!? God I just chuckled to myself looking back over the pics! 

So the sun is showing itself more and more now it's spring......... So who is up for another camping trip????


----------



## kupper (Sep 29, 2010)

jay lets go mate .... choose a location


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 29, 2010)

kupper said:


> jay lets go mate .... choose a location


 
I'm not the one in the know for locations.... im just the entertainment!


----------



## jordo (Sep 29, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> I'm not the one in the know for locations.... im just the entertainment!


 
Well I'm the looks and brains, what did you tag along for chris?


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 29, 2010)

jordo said:


> Well I'm the looks and brains, what did you tag along for chris?



Bahahahaha.... do we need a new recruit Jordo? lol


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 29, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> i was up mildura at easter, didnt do much herping but found a lot of tree dtellas, shinglebacks(stumpys) galore, what i think was a knob-tailed gecko, and dragons on the road that the parents wouldnt stop to look at, i live in wodonga and we have f*#% ALL here, not only at the moment but for the last year and a half, whats up wang way??


 the warbys! RBB tigers and browns galore! alot of skinks, wombats, roo's bluies and murray darling carpets.


----------



## eipper (Sep 30, 2010)

plenty of locations in Vic that out do the Warby Ranges


----------

